# Digital TV Tuning



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

Trying to tune my UK bought ,digital ready TV, to the newly adopted Cyprus digital reception.Following all the instuctions in tv instruction book regarding digital tuning and get sound and programme id. on screen for about 16 local or Greek stations but NO PICTURE.Can anyone help please.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You getting a black screen? Is it a Sony television you have?


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

your tv does not have an mpeg4 decoder needed to show(decode) the transmitted picture.
see if there is a software upgrade available otherwise u will have to buy a set top box.

bern


----------



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

*digital tv tuning*



zin said:


> You getting a black screen? Is it a Sony television you have?


Yes it is a sony "BRAVIA"and all i get is a black screen with station identification at the top.Thanks for your reply


----------



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

*Digital tv tuning*



berni109 said:


> your tv does not have an mpeg4 decoder needed to show(decode) the transmitted picture.
> see if there is a software upgrade available otherwise u will have to buy a set top box.
> 
> bern


Thanks for the info,looks like I need a set top box.


----------

